# You Won't Believe This!! Dog Performs but but...WHAT?!



## Lara (Jun 29, 2019)

I don't get this!! Never have I seen anything like this...


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2019)

OMG She's wonderful, they both are! Thanks so much for posting this. Made my day!


----------



## Lara (Jun 29, 2019)

They showed all these people in the audience with their jaws dropped, mouths wide open, and I realized mine was too :laugh:


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2019)

Absolutely Brilliant!!! I was just amazed!!!

I rarely watch Britains' got Talent these days so I didn't see that...so thanks for posting it Lara...


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm guessing the dog is trained to open her mouth on certain cues and he is a ventriloquist . It doesn't matter.... it's a great act!


----------



## Lara (Jun 29, 2019)

hmmm...yes, I believe he is definitely a ventriloquist and likely the dog is real, as you say. But thinking outside the box, maybe the dog isn't real, although it certainly appear to look and act like 100% right on. I'm thinking that it could possibly be a hi-tech masterpiece creation using magnets, buttons, batteries, perhaps a remote held by an assistant off-stage or the ventriloquist himself. 

For instance, the eyes (even the blinking), the tongue, the mouth, all the body parts, would be wired to a remote. When the dog walks on and off stage, his legs are set in motion as the dog is set on the floor. A magnetic strip on the floor runs from the frontstage to backstage so he runs in a straight line due to a magnet on his belly...or like a remote car.

I wonder what others are thinking.

Nothing was jerky about the dog though and his eyes were so real looking.  So I tend to agree with you that he might be real and highly trained. They are a smart breed.


----------



## Lara (Jun 29, 2019)

I just watched the video a second time and that dog is real. You're right Rose.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2019)

Lara said:


> I just watched the video a second time and that dog is real. You're right Rose.



I thought so too, but it never entered my mind she might be a robot!

NASA needs you, Lara!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2019)

Wow! That was brilliant. :clap:


----------



## hypochondriac (Jun 29, 2019)

Gotta love canine sense of humour


----------

